# Super skinny legs



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

some of it can be the skinny teenager thing. In a couple of years he won't look so skinny..lol

I like the 1" snap on comb all over the body and legs. It look really good and isn't hard to maintain.

I did shave Sinny down with a #7 ALL over( head, ears, tail) and i Like it!!! very easy to get thru the summer now.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Gloria - I used the 7 too. Love the body. I hope you are right lol!! The poor kid.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix is an eternal scrawny awkward teenager...haha we keep his body SHORT, like super short, and about an inch or so of length on his legs, shaved feetsies. I think it compliments his thin frame without emphasizing his skinny body.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I just had Riley shaved down with a 5 blade all over too. I dislike that look on Riley also. Riley has a thick (not fat) frame. He is a solid boy, but he too has skinny legs. I did it because of his leg brace and the fact he is laying around all the time (matting) and i cant brush his legs well as i cant pick one up and have him support himself of the bad leg. 
Usually i really like a short body (5-7 blade) with about 1/2-1" hair on his legs (depending on the season). I have done a 7 all over though when we were on vacation and Ry was swimming alot. Saved a ton of drying time, and didnt have to worry about the hair curling and matting after! You will get used to the look. 

As for him supporting himself on his legs, i wouldnt worry about it. He is a smaller boy and has a lighter frame. He should have no trouble being too heavy for his legs. Here is a picture of Ry a couple years ago on our vacation that i shaved him down for (if i do this again i prefer shaved ears with it then the fluffy ones he had in the pic).


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Please send pics I would love to see what he looks like.

What do you mean with skinny legs?

My dog all have skinny legs but they have good muscle tone on them just no fat.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I took some video today of all the dogs and I will place it in the pictures section. You can see Olie real well in the video. 

The interesting thing is Olie weighs about 50lbs. So he is not small or skinny -it's just his legs and front is so small to me. 

I will post in pictures as soon as it is loaded.......


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Sometimes I think that poodle legs are just too thin for their bodies. That's why I never, ever, ever shave down the legs. Brandy get a trimmed with a #4 blade in the winter and a #5 ir #7 in the summer on the body, but I always keep the bell bottoms, full head, ears and tail. I love that look. Romeo is always in some form of a lamb trim (longer or shroter depending on the season), with proportionately fuller legs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess live and learn. I wont do that again. It does not suit him at all.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel your pain. After two litters and a spay, Sabrina can't pull off the Bikini cut anymore (neither can I). I think #7 is pretty short. Why not go with a #4 and then scissor in fuller legs and front?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cbrand said:


> I feel your pain. After two litters and a spay, Sabrina can't pull off the Bikini cut anymore (neither can I). I think #7 is pretty short. Why not go with a #4 and then scissor in fuller legs and front?


That sounds like a good idea to me too. I try and make a point to not shave legs if I can avoid it. Most poodles get a sort of skinny chicken leg look about them when you do. I always scissor them or skim a guard comb down the outside and maybe the back of the leg and then scissor the inside and front. I like the look of a well blended lamb clip where the legs are blended in at the shoulder and hips and the dog looks like it is all one length all over until you get your hands down in the fur. This way it is easy to maintain, looks even all over, and you avoid the chicken leg look. My favorite length for this is a 2Gaurd or a 4 blade on the body and a 1 inch gaurd on the legs as mentioned before with the insides and front scissored to make them plus and round but still short enough to be easy.


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

Poodle legs can look really skinny shaved! Usually it is because the poodle body itself is really a bit plump. A poodle in good poodle shape is something many people would think to be "too skinny", but they are supposed to be lean dogs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> That sounds like a good idea to me too. I try and make a point to not shave legs if I can avoid it. Most poodles get a sort of skinny chicken leg look about them when you do. I always scissor them or skim a guard comb down the outside and maybe the back of the leg and then scissor the inside and front. I like the look of a well blended lamb clip where the legs are blended in at the shoulder and hips and the dog looks like it is all one length all over until you get your hands down in the fur. This way it is easy to maintain, looks even all over, and you avoid the chicken leg look. My favorite length for this is a 2Gaurd or a 4 blade on the body and a 1 inch gaurd on the legs as mentioned before with the insides and front scissored to make them plus and round but still short enough to be easy.


Thanks Ladies.

I will be scissoring or using the guard comb. I had gotten him to a nice looking modified lamb sort of like a wanna be Gunther  but i thought ehh it's hot, I am seeing the mats just DO IT. Never again. His hair was so limp too.....which was another reason to talk myself into it - LMAO now! He is still our sweet Olie, don't get me wrong.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, poodles have 'chicken legs' under that hair, and generally look a bit daft if they're short!!!!! Especially if they are a solid build; poodles are lean dogs, so a solid body on those skinny legs looks really silly!!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Nobody shoot my but I really don't like shave poodles. I will never shave them short all over. He may not have liked poms on the ankles but even that evens out the skinny legs.
Casey is a thick body so I plan to trim down his leg hair for the summer but will keep it longer on the legs then the body.

I bought the longest comb I think it was a C and clip it over a 30 blade and do the skimming. That is a little shorter then I like but it grows back in quick enough to a nice length for summer.

Mandy was so tiny before that the bikini ( poms on ankles) looked best on her but am bored with that so think I may try going into a lamp today with her
She is still pretty short so it will take a few weeks to look proper
will do some before and afters when I clip her.
I was going to try the CC but decided I don't want her but shaved bald LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

MCM - not going to shoot you  Your right the poms would have helped, and BF knows that now----me too! He's not real worried about poodle and some men stuff, but for whatever reason he didn't want them. I will NEVER do this again. Some dogs can pull it off. Olie cannot.


----------

